# [S]Netzwerk Scan

## Tinitus

Hallo,

leider scheint unser Router nicht mehr alle Geräte ordnungsgemäß mit IP Adressen zu versorgen. Oder vielleicht ist es auch der DHCP Client auf verschiedenen Geräten. Es sind ca. 35 -45 

Geräte. Deshalb habe ich mir gedacht, daß man einfach mal eine Zeit lang die IP Adressen Nutzung protokollieren sollte. Also IP + Mac Adresse. Gibt es dafür schon fertige Software? Einfach alle paar Minuten alle Geräte im Netz anpingen bringt ja nichts, da manche Geräte nicht auf ein Ping Antworten (Firewall, Antivirussystem etc.). Bin ziemlich ratlos.

Habt ihr noch Ideen?

Edit: Wie äußert sich das Problem? Überschneidung von IP Adressen(Mehrfachvergabe)Last edited by Tinitus on Thu Jul 04, 2013 7:55 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## papahuhn

Du kannst mit nmap einen arp scan auf ein Subnetz durchführen. Darauf antworten  normalerweise alle Geräte.

----------

## bbgermany

Hi,

wenn die Clients keine IP-Adresse bekommen, solltest du mal das lease-file kontrollieren. Eventuell ist eine Anpassung der lease-time des DHCP-Servers eine Alternative um das Problem zu beseitigen. Wir hatten da mal ein ähnliches Problem auf Arbeit. Bei uns wollten die Windows Cliets nicht mehr. Nachdem wir die lease-time auf runter gesetzt haben, ging das auf einmal problemfrei.

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Tinitus

Hallo, 

zunächst erst maL Danke für Eure Mithilfe. IP's werden vergeben ...nur scheinbar manchmal doppelt, so daß manche Geräte dann nicht mehr erreichbar sind.

----------

## bbgermany

 *Tinitus wrote:*   

> Hallo, 
> 
> zunächst erst maL Danke für Eure Mithilfe. IP's werden vergeben ...nur scheinbar manchmal doppelt, so daß manche Geräte dann nicht mehr erreichbar sind.

 

Das hört sich ja fast nach einem zweiten DHCP Server im Netz an.  :Sad: 

MfG. Stefan

----------

## Tinitus

 *bbgermany wrote:*   

>  *Tinitus wrote:*   Hallo, 
> 
> zunächst erst maL Danke für Eure Mithilfe. IP's werden vergeben ...nur scheinbar manchmal doppelt, so daß manche Geräte dann nicht mehr erreichbar sind. 
> 
> Das hört sich ja fast nach einem zweiten DHCP Server im Netz an. 
> ...

 

Hallo,

lag an einer defekten Telefonanlage von der Telekom. Problem gelöst. Danke

----------

## Josef.95

Tinitus, du hast den Thread-Titel nun auf  *Quote:*   

> [S]Netzwerk Scan

  gesetzt...

Ist mit dem [S] ein [Solved] gemeint? Falls ja, dann schreibe das doch besser aus (genug Platz ist bei dem kurzen Titel ja vorhanden).

Oder besser, da es ein in deutsch verfasstes Thema ist, mache daraus ein [gelöst] 

Bedenke das Leute die eine Suchmaschine nutzen, in einer langen Trefferliste mit einem Titel wie [S]Netzwerk Scan zunächst wahrscheinlich nichts anfangen können.

----------

